# This will blow you away....



## Rye77 (Feb 4, 2006)

The video is a few mintues long, but it shows a clear picture of LEGAL immigration and what our government is currently doing to the country with it's immigration policies. Keep in mind now, this is only counting legal immigrants.
Anyone know how many people a year are allowed into teh country legally? Anyone know what that number was in 1965?


Immigration by the numbers


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*whew!*

Now that is food for thought!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

wow that was an eye opener...


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

excellent post Rye,,, Thanks for sharing,,,,,


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

thats scary


----------



## bowtex57 (Jul 24, 2004)

*interesting*

That was something to chew on for awhile. Makes me wonder what the good ol' USofA will be like for my great, great, grand kids. I know where I work about 90% of the work force is immigrants. I need to be able to speak atleast 5 languages to communicate with them all.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

And Congress messed up in 1965 and THEY think they can decide about gun control for me! They don't know what they're doing and this video just proved it!


----------



## Girl_Hunter_WI (Dec 24, 2006)

wow!


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Unless you are Native to the Americas..you or a family member were AN IMMIGRANT. Sorry no time on a piece of dirt changes that !
As long as its LEGAL,why not ? They let my family in and yours! (no offense to the indiginous peoples here)
Im second generation american, I was born here but my ancestors were immigrants! ( We traded with the Natives and worked with them.It was their land and we knew it !)


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bull*

They did not let all families in! They surely would not let people in who wanted to come in and trash the lifestyle they wanted to live.


----------



## beararcher (Dec 19, 2006)

my family came through ellis island in the 40's but i believe we have a serious problem and they do need to reduce the numbers back to what it was or were gonna bust at the seems.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wolf among dogs said:


> Unless you are Native to the Americas..you or a family member were AN IMMIGRANT. Sorry no time on a piece of dirt changes that !
> As long as its LEGAL,why not ? They let my family in and yours! (no offense to the indiginous peoples here)
> Im second generation american, I was born here but my ancestors were immigrants! ( We traded with the Natives and worked with them.It was their land and we knew it !)


Because times have changed...that's why.


----------



## littleyellow (Feb 1, 2007)

Immigration and uncontrolled procreation once served a purpose..we are now past that purpose. Why should we accept the rest of the world's country overpopulation? We shouldn't. The fact is our birth rates are rising...not a good thing when you look at our water tables and habitat losses. A large percentage of this increase in birth rates comes from Hispanics, most of whom are Catholic and believe in large families and no birth control. That is an undeniable fact. We must nip this in the bud now or our kids will be working for lower wages than we are. But to keep it real...none of the politicians give a rat's ass...for they are rich and their kids are set for life. It is the rest of us and our offspring that will suffer. In keeping it real we all must take a look in the mirror and ask what we are doing to help out. Are we having only 2 kids, are we speaking out to the politicians (can't call them representatives anymore), are we doing the little things to help conserve our natural resources, like using less water while we shower. I could go on but it is getting late and I think you get the idea.


----------

